

Robinhood is available on App Store - jonkratz
http://blog.robinhood.com/news/finally-theres-a-new-way-to-invest

======
billhendricksjr
Just signed up for early access - "469,847 People ahead of you". Wow.

~~~
sandmansandine
I signed up March 1st and just checked "194,409 People ahead of you"

~~~
__xtrimsky
I'm using Android, I'll sign up now that way when I get the invite the Android
version would have been out for 2 years.

~~~
what_ever
I got an invite yesterday but it's iOS only for now (no website as well) and I
don't have any iOS device.

